# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  File mẫu cnc và máy cắt fiber

## lasercncDN

Em là thành viên mới  :Cool: 
Hiện tại em có một số mẫu file tuyển, em gửi tặng cả nhà như quà ra mắc ạ! :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
anh chị em nào cần trao đổi thêm cứ ad zalo em 
0974.271.926 Đắc 18+  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------

elenercom, Tuan Tran, Viglacerabm

----------

